# Eberron campaign via Klooge and voice chat



## Epiphanis (Sep 17, 2006)

_On the eastern edge of the kingdom of Aundair a refugee camp has arisen for displaced survivors of the fallen nation of Cyre. Refugees are being kidnapped from the ramshackle settlement of tents and crude shacks, to be sold into slavery in distant ports. The local authorities seem less than zealous in coming to the aid of the unwanted population of impoverished immigrants. In desperation, a pregnant woman seeks aid from a group of inexperienced adventurers to rescue her husband from the slavers. Will you heed her plea for help? _ 

*Exile’s End * is a Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 campaign set in the world of Eberron. Play starts at 1st level and continues indefinitely. Play convenes every Tuesday from 8 PM to Midnight EST. 

CAMPAIGN SPECIFICS: 
Minimum Materials Necessary: D&D 3.5 Player’s Handbook, Eberron Campaign Setting, computer with internet connection loaded with the freely downloadable software Klooge (available here) and Yahoo! Messenger (available here, Yahoo! Signup necessary) with audio hookup for voice chatting. PLAYERS DO NOT NEED TO PURCHASE LICENSES TO USE KLOOGE AS THEY WILL BE THE DM’S GUESTS (i.e., I pay for you!). This will cost you nothing but some hard disk space! 


Venue: this game will be played using the free Klooge virtual gaming desktop software and Yahoo! Messenger voice chat. 

Time: Weekly sessions, Tuesday at 8PM EST (if you are not in the Eastern Standard Time Zone, be sure this time is accessible to you). Date of first session to be announced. 

Character creation: rules are available to download from the gaming group's website: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/exiles_end/ 

HOW TO APPLY TO PLAY 

In addition to downloading Klooge and Yahoo! Messenger, players will need to subscribe to the following Yahoo! Group: 

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/exiles_end/  

Both to utilize the voice software and access the group all players will need to have a free Yahoo! Account. 

To contact the DM, send email to:
exiles_end-owner@yahoogroups.com


----------



## Epiphanis (Sep 22, 2006)

Currently have 4 players, would welcome two more.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 22, 2006)

Seems like you have to request joining your group before you can get details of the campaign.

Rather then doing that, I'd just like to know:

What is the point buy value?
What classes are being allowed?


----------

